# Newbie needs layout assistance for 2014 haunt!



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

This past halloween my son and I setup our first "haunt" which only consisted of a drop panel with him behind, and me in my old man mask and costume, but we had a great time. This year we are hoping to expand a bit and would like some assistance with the layout. I have two options for locations. One is a 30'x50' building with no interior walls, the other is a rather large barn with a 12' wide open corridor down the middle and approximately 84 feet long . (I can post or send sketchup diagrams of either if anyone on here uses that program and would like to help.) We were thinking about maybe 2-3 rooms, a maze, etc. but just don't know where to start? Any advice or help appreciated!


----------



## zombiejohns (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. The first thing I thought to do was decide what scenes to have. Then figure out what props/set pieces for each scene and go from there. One easy way to make a ~10x10 scene or room is to use sidewalls on a dark colored ez-up. I took a piece of graph paper and put the layout of the building to scale on it (taped a few pages together) and put together the flow pattern. Then using one piece of paper for each scene I made a detailed drawing for how I want each secne to look including props/set pieces/etc. Good luck and let me know if you think of anything to add.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

zombiejohns said:


> I'm in the same boat. The first thing I thought to do was decide what scenes to have. Then figure out what props/set pieces for each scene and go from there. One easy way to make a ~10x10 scene or room is to use sidewalls on a dark colored ez-up. I took a piece of graph paper and put the layout of the building to scale on it (taped a few pages together) and put together the flow pattern. Then using one piece of paper for each scene I made a detailed drawing for how I want each secne to look including props/set pieces/etc. Good luck and let me know if you think of anything to add.


Well of course my ideas are already growing larger than my budget, but I am trying to start early and build most everything between now and then. I figure there will be some type of graveyard scene and a maze of sorts but I am trying to be realistic for my first year. I want whatever I do to be top quality so that folks will want to come back next year, even if that means fewer scenes this time around. My problem is that I am getting so many ideas that I want to incorporate them all and turn it into a commercial size haunt....but then reality sets in. We just finished the mechanism for a scarefx rocking granny prop and will begin a casa fear groundbreaker zombie next. A toe-pincher coffin will be constructed as well and used in the graveyard scene I suppose. I really just need some good layout ideas that flow nicely and will work in one of the buildings I mentioned but am open to any suggestions. I started with the graph paper too but quickly switched to google sketch up as it gives me 3D views that I can walk through and get a feel for. I'm pretty creative and have decent building skills and I'm hoping to put it all to good use between now and then. Maybe we'll get some detailed replies that will point us in the right directions.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There are a few things to take into consideration, First, what kind of look or feel are you going for, second, what kind of manpower/slave labor force do you or will you have, third, Is this open to the public, or just invited guests, and fourth, at least for now, what kind of budget do you or will you have?
If this is to be open to the public, you may be required to meet ADA, as well as fire and safety requirements. Also consider what you can or will be willing to store during the off season. While it's easy to dream up big, bulky props or scenes, for most of us, storing those props becomes a major issue. If you need to be ADA, fire and safety compliant, then you need to take those spacial requirements into consideration when you are doing your layout(s). For most people, haunts are kind of like the universal gas laws, we expand to fill the available space.
Take into consideration the abuse factor, people tend to bang into walls, doors, etc., especially if they get scared or panicked. You also need to consider how the traffic flow will, or should be going through your haunt. If you are going to have surprises for the guests, then there needs to be enough of a gap between where the surprise happens and where the following group or person will be, otherwise the following group sees what's coming, and the surprise factor is gone. If you want space to move larger groups through, then you need to look at the width of your typical guest, and multiply that by how many people you want to be able to walk together/side-by-side, and add the space on either side so that they, the guests, aren't forced into walking into props, haunters, or walls. Also, don't forget to add in the thicknesses of the walls, they*can take up a fair amount of square footage.
Sketch-up is great, up to a certain point, however it still comes down to you coming up with the initial design.
lots of stuff to consider, but you are lucky with the volume of space you have at your disposal.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

I have ideas for a theme but will settle that a little later. As for prop storage afterward, that's not really an issue either as the barn has more storage than I will ever need. What I'm planning for this year will be 3-4 scenes with mazes/dark hallways connecting each to the other. I will probably use the 30x50' building as opposed to the barn, with the 3-4 scenes approx 10'x10' each in size. What I need at this point are some interesting ideas for traffic flow and maze construction. It will be indoor, and open to the general public, and free of charge of course. I operate a business in this building but have only a small amount of items to be moved or stored during the haunt. After I outgrow the 30x50 bldg, I will move it to the barn which has more square footage than I will ever need.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Part of the equation for layout design is knowing what you have to work with in the way of actors, props, power, theme, materials, etc.
It's easy to layout a very convoluted maze or labrynth that lets the path itself help spook the TOTs, and it gives you the option to hide actors, have rooms or scenes in view from the path, but again, you kind of need to know/let us know what you have in the way of actors, props, etc. How you are going to build the walls plays a key role in doing your layout, and for that, you kind of need to know your crowd. Are they teenagers, or distructive in nature? If so, then you will need to have more heavily supported walls, and a bigger gap between their path and the props and actors.
As far as too much room? No such thing. You'll have that filled in no time, and you'll be scratching your head wondering where you will store your newest layer of props.


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Spoonhead said:


> This past halloween my son and I setup our first "haunt" which only consisted of a drop panel with him behind, and me in my old man mask and costume, but we had a great time. This year we are hoping to expand a bit and would like some assistance with the layout. I have two options for locations. One is a 30'x50' building with no interior walls, the other is a rather large barn with a 12' wide open corridor down the middle and approximately 84 feet long . (I can post or send sketchup diagrams of either if anyone on here uses that program and would like to help.) We were thinking about maybe 2-3 rooms, a maze, etc. but just don't know where to start? Any advice or help appreciated!


The best non-profit haunt I've ever been to was actually set in an old dilapidated chicken house. Their dimensions where similar to that of your barn, maybe a little wider. The chicken house created a real cool effect, some dim light would radiate through the old boards on the house, with the inside being pitch dark it created a real eerie hazy effect. In contrast with a building, it had that feel that maybe something actually did haunt the area. The theme was "Jeepers Creepers" related, hay bails lined the internal walls of the building, a "creature" figure stayed on top of the bails and would randomly pop up and be staring down at you but stay mute, cool effect. The interior scenes where nothing crazy. The most memorable was one room that resembled his "lair" with skin and heads covering the walls. The other was a completely dark room with fishing line hanging down, the line would run through your hair and shoulders give you some chills. Actors where placed in the room and would whisper threats of wanting your skin and talk of the "Jeepers" figure watching your every move. Of course, they ruined this whole theme when a man with a chainsaw chased you out of the house at the end


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm beginning to get some ideas down on paper now but will surely change it several times as fall approaches. I am building a few animated props and will mix in a couple live actors as well. Probably no more than four scenes with mazes and dark corridors in between. I like the fishing line from the ceiling idea. I'm also looking for a way to build an affordable version of either distortions reanimator or their shock therapy props. Whichever one I figure out first will be my finale.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The thread or fishing line trick works especially well if you give the guests some glimpses of spiders and their webs before they reach the hanging threads. Then they feel like they've walked into webs/nests of spiders. Adding in some sound effects to reinforce the illusion can be a great help too.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Figure out how much space you KNOW you will need for your scenes, and how or what angle you want them seen from. Since it's easier to create a path that fits your requirements than it is to have to cram or lose scenes to match the path, it makes it the easiest way to go. If you know how you want to build your walls, then you can easily determine how much space you actually have to play with. If you are going to have drop panels, or areas for your actors or props to hide, then those spaces (and their walls) need to be accounted for too. If you just want a maze drop me a PM with contact info and we'll figure it out.


----------



## Mystique1980 (Apr 29, 2014)

Since everyone has chimed in with the technical aspect for you to look out for I'll just mention how I begin a new haunt. I always come up with a back story...all the best haunts I've ever been to have a great back story. This goes above and beyond the theme. This gives a reason for your characters and a reason for this haunted barn. 

In my humble opinion I always hate when haunters just throw random things into a haunt (example: clowns with chainsaws). You have a barn, for me I see that as a built in theme. You don't need to go crazy coming up with a different theme, and therefore it will help you with your budget. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Mystique1980 said:


> Since everyone has chimed in with the technical aspect for you to look out for I'll just mention how I begin a new haunt. I always come up with a back story...all the best haunts I've ever been to have a great back story. This goes above and beyond the theme. This gives a reason for your characters and a reason for this haunted barn.
> 
> In my humble opinion I always hate when haunters just throw random things into a haunt (example: clowns with chainsaws). You have a barn, for me I see that as a built in theme. You don't need to go crazy coming up with a different theme, and therefore it will help you with your budget.
> 
> Just a thought.


I agree completely. Not sure if I mentioned any of this earlier, but the barn was originally part of a large 400+ acre farm about 55-60 yrs ago, is located only about 200yds from the large home that was actually used as a hospital during the civil war. I had thought about some ideas built around this theme but am not that great at back stories and such. I can build props, but creative writing isn't my cup of tea. Any ideas appreciated!


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

an easy way to make the walk ways are pallets. they connect easily and you can get them for free. also, if you want to do a room that needs stone or brick walls, you can purchase the Styrofoam insulation sheets from lowes or home depot, use a heat gun to create the grout lines, the higher the temp the more defined they are, then just paint! they are light weight and easily stored! if you want to do a cave (for werewolf or such) use rolls of brown mailing paper, crumple them up and attach to the walls for instant rock. just paint (or not and they will still look fairly good).


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

The Witch of Lomax Street said:


> an easy way to make the walk ways are pallets. they connect easily and you can get them for free. also, if you want to do a room that needs stone or brick walls, you can purchase the Styrofoam insulation sheets from lowes or home depot, use a heat gun to create the grout lines, the higher the temp the more defined they are, then just paint! they are light weight and easily stored! if you want to do a cave (for werewolf or such) use rolls of brown mailing paper, crumple them up and attach to the walls for instant rock. just paint (or not and they will still look fairly good).


Hey! Thanks for the tips, I need all I can get. You realize we're practically neighbors???


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Mystique1980 said:


> Since everyone has chimed in with the technical aspect for you to look out for I'll just mention how I begin a new haunt. I always come up with a back story...all the best haunts I've ever been to have a great back story. This goes above and beyond the theme. This gives a reason for your characters and a reason for this haunted barn.
> 
> In my humble opinion I always hate when haunters just throw random things into a haunt (example: clowns with chainsaws). You have a barn, for me I see that as a built in theme. You don't need to go crazy coming up with a different theme, and therefore it will help you with your budget.
> 
> Just a thought.


I'm with Mystique on this one, having a story line and theme make it much easier design a layout, but you still need to factor in your actors (how many, type, etc.), the availability of power, etc. Do you want to carry the same theme or idea from year to year? If not then you should take that into consideration when you design props and such that you will end up storing.
Maybe a witches coven being witnessed by the guests?
Perhaps adopting an existing story, such as the story-line from "Hocus Pocus" with a curse that nobody took seriously but which has now come to fruition.
All based upon the witch's house once being where your barn is now, with the witches having been burned alive in their house prior to the war, and then all the bad things that have occurred there since, and only now, after the black candle has been lit on the anniversary has the curse been given full strength with the return of the witches, etc.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

fontgeek said:


> I'm with Mystique on this one, having a story line and theme make it much easier design a layout, but you still need to factor in your actors (how many, type, etc.), the availability of power, etc. Do you want to carry the same theme or idea from year to year? If not then you should take that into consideration when you design props and such that you will end up storing.
> Maybe a witches coven being witnessed by the guests?
> Perhaps adopting an existing story, such as the story-line from "Hocus Pocus" with a curse that nobody took seriously but which has now come to fruition.
> All based upon the witch's house once being where your barn is now, with the witches having been burned alive in their house prior to the war, and then all the bad things that have occurred there since, and only now, after the black candle has been lit on the anniversary has the curse been given full strength with the return of the witches, etc.


That's pretty good Fontgeek! I'm not entirely sure I want to use the with coven theme but am gonna give that some thought! When I get a chance I'll type up a better description of what I have to work with, scenes, square footage, etc.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Also....I had considered coming up with a story about us discovering that the barn was built on the area that was used by the civil war hospital which is only about 150-200 yds away. (If you look at my photo albums there are picture of both the barn and the house.). Anyway, I am going to have a cemetery area outside the entrance. My inside scenes are probably a little random at this point.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Mystique1980 said:


> Since everyone has chimed in with the technical aspect for you to look out for I'll just mention how I begin a new haunt. I always come up with a back story...all the best haunts I've ever been to have a great back story. This goes above and beyond the theme. This gives a reason for your characters and a reason for this haunted barn.
> 
> In my humble opinion I always hate when haunters just throw random things into a haunt (example: clowns with chainsaws). You have a barn, for me I see that as a built in theme. You don't need to go crazy coming up with a different theme, and therefore it will help you with your budget.
> 
> Just a thought.


Best advice given. Get a good back story developed and everything else will fall in line - guaranteed. It will provide a complete feel in lieu of a bunch of disjointed crap slung together.

Barn could be a hospital storage shack with a temp body holding area, perhaps? Keep the goods away from a prime target? Damn, this could be good!


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

The Witch of Lomax Street said:


> Where are you located?


We're about 30 miles east of Knoxville, in Rutledge


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you want to go on the creepy side, you could have the barn be the "workroom" of a Frankenstein like doctor during the civil war, who is using body*parts from "guests" to try to assemble his own "army", with the doctor being neutral in that he steals from guests from either side of the war, and him/her not showing a uniform or colors (Blue or Gray).
While that last part may seem odd, it keeps one side or the other from getting bent out of shape because a doctor from "their" side was shown to be a monster/madman.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

fontgeek said:


> There are a few things to take into consideration, First, what kind of look or feel are you going for, second, what kind of manpower/slave labor force do you or will you have, third, Is this open to the public, or just invited guests, and fourth, at least for now, what kind of budget do you or will you have?
> If this is to be open to the public, you may be required to meet ADA, as well as fire and safety requirements. Also consider what you can or will be willing to store during the off season. While it's easy to dream up big, bulky props or scenes, for most of us, storing those props becomes a major issue. If you need to be ADA, fire and safety compliant, then you need to take those spacial requirements into consideration when you are doing your layout(s). For most people, haunts are kind of like the universal gas laws, we expand to fill the available space.
> Take into consideration the abuse factor, people tend to bang into walls, doors, etc., especially if they get scared or panicked. You also need to consider how the traffic flow will, or should be going through your haunt. If you are going to have surprises for the guests, then there needs to be enough of a gap between where the surprise happens and where the following group or person will be, otherwise the following group sees what's coming, and the surprise factor is gone. If you want space to move larger groups through, then you need to look at the width of your typical guest, and multiply that by how many people you want to be able to walk together/side-by-side, and add the space on either side so that they, the guests, aren't forced into walking into props, haunters, or walls. Also, don't forget to add in the thicknesses of the walls, they*can take up a fair amount of square footage.
> Sketch-up is great, up to a certain point, however it still comes down to you coming up with the initial design.
> lots of stuff to consider, but you are lucky with the volume of space you have at your disposal.


I agree about the storage issue! I have really expanded my haunt this year. It used to be just me in a costume, now I have plans for a full cemetary, faux wrought iron fence with pilars and such. I made the wrought iron fence out of 1x2's and pvc pipe, all of it I can break down and store easily. The pilars are pretty large, but after taking off and breaking down the fencing pieces it stores a little easier.


----------



## craftylilwitch (Sep 30, 2010)

all I want to say " I'm so Jelous" I would give anything to have a barn to haunt. Big on the details and you'd be amazed just home many their are- once you deside on a theme, think about everything you'll need for ya room, make a list. Don't pass up the oppuntunity for yard sales and trash!


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

craftylilwitch said:


> all I want to say " I'm so Jelous" I would give anything to have a barn to haunt. Big on the details and you'd be amazed just home many their are- once you deside on a theme, think about everything you'll need for ya room, make a list. Don't pass up the oppuntunity for yard sales and trash!


Yard sales, Craig's list, goodwill stores, we check them all in hopes of finding another item for the barn. I even picked a few items last week in Hilton Head!

I have begun my backstory and will post some details on here for review. I hope everyone feels free to post any ideas or ways it can be improved upon. I am kinda going with fontgeeks suggestion of "Frankenstein" and tying into my civil war idea.


----------



## drspookymuffins (May 1, 2014)

Great thread guys!!


----------

